# [SOLVED] safari keeps disconnecting from internet



## durrell (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 2 notebooks on the same secure router and for a year they worked fine, one is a windows. About 2 weeks ago the connection for the mac keeps getting really slow and eventually it says "safari cannot connect to the internet" at certain times it works fine. Oh and the windows comp works fine, any ideas out there? thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: safari keeps disconnecting from internet*

What does the Airport signal strength in the menu bar look like? How close to the router are you? What is there between you and the router? Are there any new electrical things in the environment?


----------



## durrell (Oct 3, 2010)

*Re: safari keeps disconnecting from internet*

Kay the strength is good, I'm about 15feet from the router and nothing in between, however, there is a bunch of electronics in that corner where the router is. There is power bars and a bunch of **** from shaw cable and everthings just piled up on the floor.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: safari keeps disconnecting from internet*

If the wires have always been that way, then I don't think that could be it. Sometimes plugging a new thing in will cause interference. Are you sure that you are not having an IP address conflict? Are you sure that the AirPort card is fitted in the laptop correctly?


----------



## Jaygyver (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: safari keeps disconnecting from internet*

Unless you just bought a new cordless phone, microwave, etc, and it's using the same band as the router, then you might try making a new wireless setup on the Mac. Just make a new "Location" and try that. You don't say what computer you have or OS so it's a guess.
There has been issues over the years, tho rare it still pop's up, that some how the connection will get corrupted for whatever reason and just not work all of a sudden. Some times just re-clicking an option or making another setup will work.


----------

